# Video download



## newb (2. Mrz 2009)

Hi Leute 
funktioniert es i-wie ein Video von zum Beispiel youtube mit einem Java Programm herunterzuladen?

Ich hoffe meine Frage ist allen verständlich *g*


----------



## Bert Brenner (2. Mrz 2009)

Jo, funktioniert ja in anderen Sprachen auch.

Entweder gibts howtos wie man die FLV´s runterladen kann oder du ziehst dir ein Programm, das dies schon kann und schaust mit nem Sniffer nach wie es funktioniert.


----------



## schoppenhauer (3. Mrz 2009)

Oder du schaust dir Alternativ den Source von youtube-dl an, und portierst ihn nach Java. Oder du schreibst einen Socks-Proxy, der den gesamten Traffic (und damit auch die Filmsequenz) speichert (flash hält sich soweit ich weiß an socks-proxies, und das elementare socks-protokoll ist nicht sooo schwer). Wenn alle Stricke reißen, schreib ein tun/tap-device. Das müsste doch auch mit Java irgendwie gehen. Zumindest unter unixoiden Systemen.


----------



## maki (3. Mrz 2009)

Unter Ubuntu kannst das youtube Video welches du gerade ansiehst unter /tmp finden und kopieren, mehr brauchst du da nicht.


----------



## newb (3. Mrz 2009)

Danke!
Ich find die Methode mit dem Abhören vom ganzen Traffic hört sich ganz gut an!
Kennt ihr da i-was zum Lesen? wo auf des thema eingeht bzw. erklährt wird? Bin etz noch ned sooo lang in netzwerkprogrammierung mit java...


----------

